# how do you look in baby's mouth?



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

I _need_ to see the progress of those teeth! She HATES for me to look and I don't want to force her. Any ideas about how to look in there?
thanks!


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

sit on the sofa lay her on your lap let her head hang down like your tipping her on her head and give a little tickle till she laughs. Play with her till she opens her mouth to laugh and take a quick peak.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I hang my kid upside down. She *loves* to be upside down, and she usually opens her mouth.


----------



## Tway (Jul 1, 2010)

The only way I can look is when she's crying--usually just before bedtime, or if I'm cleaning her nose (which she hates!). Kinda mean of me to take advantage, but I haven't figured out how else to get a peek.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

We also hang the kid upside down (which he loves) so we can get a peek.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Don't look. I mean if she is newborn and has 10 teeth already, or if she is 18 months and doesn't have a single tooth yet, then yea, maybe it is time for an investigation. Otherwise, if she doesn't like it, I wouldn't bother. They will all come in eventually.


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

If I tap a favorite toy lightly on my DS's cheeks and lips, he smiles HUGE and I can get a look.

Is there something that makes your DD smile really really big? Try that.

We have a tooth that keeps breaking through, and sliding back in right now







so I've been doing this a lot this week. My poor DS is a wreck.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I've just been sticking my finger in to feel around. I SWEAR his first tooth is an incisor and I've given birth to a wolf or vampire baby! He 6 months and the top ones are coming in first. With DD it was the bottom ones.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xavismom* 
If I tap a favorite toy lightly on my DS's cheeks and lips, he smiles HUGE and I can get a look.

Is there something that makes your DD smile really really big? Try that.

We have a tooth that keeps breaking through, and sliding back in right now







so I've been doing this a lot this week. My poor DS is a wreck.

that's a great idea, but the only big smile things include active tussling and daddy, so i can't look so well during that..
i hate it when those teeth come out and then go back in! that's the worst!


----------

